# Pink Tool Set for Ladies - Apollo Precision 39-piece



## ellen35

I hope this is a joke!
Tools don't come in that color!


----------



## asthesawturns

It also works the otherway. " that hammer you are using on that chicken, doesn't have any pink on it so it must be mine, Dear".

Its real, I have seen them around, not sure where, but around.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

you can buy them here Ladies and Gentlemen

http://www.tomboytools.co.uk/

I even had seen them in purple

I don´t know if the kvali on the iron in the tools can hold up
to more than a childs nocking around with them
but it´s a cool idea to get more girl power in the shops
if the Gentlemen Dare to let them in 
and if there is some DIY project in the home
it´s great to have the help from the beloved one

Dennis


----------



## 747DRVR

I was helping out a good friend and his wife on some small repairs around the house.He is not a "handy man"by no stretch of the imagination.I asked him if he had a hammer and he replied that he did.He comes back a minute later with this kit.I still havent let him live it down.


----------



## davidmicraig

I see this being more of a niche for the type of woman that would never set foot in the shop. They would think it is cute. If I bought this for the ladies I know who use tools… Ouch, I cringe to even think of the look I would get from them…

David


----------



## a1Jim

Unique but not real useful for an accomplished woodworker,


----------



## toddc

I got tired of my wife using my screw gun all the time so I bought her a Makita 12v several years ago. She loves having it in the house. My tools stay in the shop and her tools stay in the house. It still gets regular use after 11 years.

And people thought it was a calloused and selfish gift when I got it for her


----------



## araldite

I agree this would be for only certain types of women. My wife, who is a Mary Kay consultant (think pink Cadillac), would find these to be demeaning. She has her own set of good quality hand tools and we share the power tools.


----------



## DragonLady

meh. I don't care what color they are, as long as they work well. I wouldn't buy a set just for the color, that's for sure.

My boyfriend knows which tools are ok for him to use and which aren't. I actually bought a cheap set of tools to keep in the kitchen for those "dammit, where's a hammer" moments.

It helps that he's not really handy and KNOWS it. I'm the one with the "honey-do" list…


----------



## Rob1

My neighbors wife has this set. The really scary thing is that her tools are better than his!

Rob


----------



## KayBee

Well I guess even Barbie has to hang a picture. The color even coordinates with that really stubron nail polish bottle that won't open! lol


----------



## RedShirt013

Let's hope my wife doesn't see this, or she'll give these to me just so I would put away my tools every day.


----------



## Blondewood

As a female who has good tools I can only say they MIGHT be better than hanging a picture by bangin the nail with a rock. Usually those kits (IMHO) have such light weight tools that they are more annoying than helpful. Just my 2 cents.
Vicki


----------



## DebraB

Making a pink version of a product is what a male product designer does, when he has NO IDEA what a woman would want in a product, and can't be bothered to ask one.

Personally, I have a good set of Craftsman wrenches (3 sets actually - ratchet in two different drive sizes and a fairly complete set of box wrenches - they aren't pink.)

Various hammers, large and small, various screwdrivers (flat and Philips - not to mention square drivers for cordless drill), Allen wrenches (both loose and in sets), saws, mallets, whatever.

http://www.pinkstinks.co.uk/


----------



## ellen35

Shopguryl,
I too am offended by some jerk (male or female) making pink tools because he/she thinks it will appeal to women! Maybe we should make them in blue for men! Tools are tools… they are not designed by color! Reminds me of the days when it was thought that women bought cars based on color and where the cup holder was… and whether it had a lighted make up mirror on the visor!!
I don't think this has anything to do with "hating men", just hating the idea that there are still people out there that do not take women woodworkers seriously. Fortunately for us, LJs is not one of those sites. I have always felt supported and encouraged by both the men and the women on this site.
That is my 2 cents!
Ellen


----------



## KayBee

Debra, 
Absolutely love the pinkstinks link you put in. I'll pass it on. One of the funniest things was when I was girl scout troop leader teaching the girls to use a drill. Their moms wanted to learn too! Guess their pink tools didn't work to well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Ellen35 I think you nailed it there


----------

